# 29g First Sorority



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

So originally it was going to be my new girls in a 10 gallon (6 of them and yes with the water changes needed to make it work) but today my boyfriend bought me a 29 gallon I've been wanting that went on clearance. So I'm in the process of setting that up. 

This gives me the opportunity to add more betta females to it, as well as possibly different fish. I already plan on a nerite or two in a few months, but don't know much about other types of fish. 

So, firstly, I have this young female (how young I dont know) since the end of December. I'm pretty sure she's at least 6 months or more. These new girls I'm getting this weekend though are only about 3 months. I was wondering if the age difference would be a big deal if I decided to add her to the sorority (prior to the new tank, I was going to keep her separate to not overstock).

Also, assuming I don't want to just stock betta females, what other fish do well in a sorority tank?

And though this is my first sorority, I have done my research and am well prepared for it. I only want those initial questions above answered - thank you.


----------



## bettaisbetter (Jan 25, 2013)

Great for you to have a 29G instead of a 10G  They're really lucky to have some extra space to roam and swim. As for age, it won't really matter. As long as she's not a fry, (I know she's not) then she should be perfectly fine in the sorority. Just remember that some females aren't suited to sorority life, luckily all my females were. Hope it's the same for you. 

A 29G with decorations, fish, and tank supplies will be around 25G or so... Cories will do well, maybe some harlequin rasboras, or a few small tetras. Don't forget about shrimp and snails. Look through the "Betta Compatibility" section threads...


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Yay! I eventually want a sorority... I don't believe age matters, and you want a good cleaner like a octo or some cories and some non flashy fish like neon tetras, rasboras, maybe even some mollies?


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks for the reply!

I'll be sure to monitor them the Sunday after and I got a day off work to keep an eye on them especially =) So if things don't work out, I will definitely save them before it gets too bad. I think it should be okay, as these youngsters I'm getting are in sosority/community tanks as I speak - so them I'm not super worried about. Sylvannas however has had her own 2.5 gallons of space for a month now. So we'll see =)

I keep seeing 'cories' pop up xD I like the look of panda cories =) I think they're super cute. 

But I've also heard horror stories of sometimes a pack of girls attacking a tank mate....


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Hahaha bettaisbetter posted and I didn't even see it, even though they said pretty much the same thing! Where are you getting three month old girls? Logistics guy?


----------



## bettaisbetter (Jan 25, 2013)

Mollies are better off in brackish water, they're weaker in pure fresh. 
Oh, and I forgot to add. If you want cories or any fish with barbels, you'll need sand or at least smooth gravel so they won't get wounded and soon infected.


----------



## bettaisbetter (Jan 25, 2013)

Syriiven said:


> But I've also heard horror stories of sometimes a pack of girls attacking a tank mate....



I have albino cories with my 7 females, they leave the alone pretty much all the time. It seems that in most tanks with mixed species, the bottom dwellers usually get ignored.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Hmm~ maybe I should get some sand to go over top of my gravel then. I don't have enough gravel to fill the base of the tank any ways, gosh it's so big xD And I just need it to seed the cycle and hold stuff down any ways. How long would I need to let the sand settle before adding my girls though? They'll have travelled for about 5-8 hours by the time I'm getting home. 

I am getting 6 girls from Sena, and was getting 1 girl from Logistics, but now, if he'll allow me, I might get a few more. Havent had a chance to discuss that with him yet.


----------



## bettaisbetter (Jan 25, 2013)

If you get sand and clean it really well, it should settle down fairly quickly. Under a few minutes or so, mine needed a few minutes to settle once I started setting it up. And now, during water changes it settles in a few seconds.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Oh that'd be great then! Does it matter what type of sand? I mean is light easier for them to spot food (but I guess if they have barbels they don't really need sight all the time to find their food, derp) or any types of sand that make life difficult?


----------



## bettaisbetter (Jan 25, 2013)

All types of sand or perfectly fine for them. Just note that Petco sand usually lowers your pH for some reason. And play sand is *very, very messy*. You'll need to clean it like a billion times..! Just clean really, really well and it should be fine. I personally like using this brand of freshwater sand, it's really pretty.  The color won't matter much, and just be sure to get "Super Naturals" if you do choose this sand. I love black sand, it makes the colors of the fish "pop" out.
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2753227&lmdn=Brand&f=PAD/psNotAvailInUS/No


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Sounds like a plan =D And I'm headed to PetSmart to get everything anyways. Its a long trip for us so only so many stops and I'm prlly gonna be rushed by my driver xD How many bags do you think I'll need tho? How thick should the layer of sand be so any cories or 'feeler' fish dont get hurt?


----------



## bettaisbetter (Jan 25, 2013)

Of sand? One will do, the Super Naturals bag I bought said perfect for 20G tanks. It's around 3-4 inches for 20G highs and a soft thin layer for 20G longs. 29G are the same as 20G longs except the width, it should still be fine, though. It's like 2 inches for my 20G long. My cories are perfectly fine.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Oh wow, lol, that's quite a bit. Hm! there was another question that popped in my head....ah! How did you rinse yours? I dont have a very fine strainer, just a normal pasta strainer for my gravel.


----------



## bettaisbetter (Jan 25, 2013)

That's not the method I used actually.. lol I just put in some sand in a small bucket and rinsed with hot water multiple times and carefully added in to my used to be bare tank. I repeated with rinsing until I emptied my whole bag. Oh, and if your sand capacity is pretty deep, (3in.+) Trust me, that was a lot of work. lol You will also have to sift the sand 2 times per week so no gas build up will occur. The cories will do most of the work, and MTS will help by burying themselves as well.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Well I have buckets and big 1 gallon bowl I can use to keep rinsing it. Did you just scoop it out and add it then? Then just kept rinsing and stuff?I'm assuming whatever we're rinsing floats.


----------



## bettaisbetter (Jan 25, 2013)

I opened the bag, put some sand in a small bucket, rinse with hot water multiple times, add in tank, and repeat. Pour out the nasties when rinsing.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Okies =) Sounds like a plan. And OMGosh! I'm setting the tank up right now on my table and it's so long! Which is good cause its not a big table xD


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

Syriiven said:


> Hmm~ maybe I should get some sand to go over top of my gravel then. I don't have enough gravel to fill the base of the tank any ways, gosh it's so big xD And I just need it to seed the cycle and hold stuff down any ways. How long would I need to let the sand settle before adding my girls though? They'll have travelled for about 5-8 hours by the time I'm getting home.
> 
> I am getting 6 girls from Sena, and was getting 1 girl from Logistics, but now, if he'll allow me, I might get a few more. Havent had a chance to discuss that with him yet.


You can have as many as you would like. The females are very well behaved little girls and should have no issues in your sorority. You will get to see my Panda corys. They are an awesome sorority tankmate, Ive never had any problem with them, so cute and entertaining. Hard workers cleaning the bottom as well. I dont have sand in my sorority tank but the gravel isnt sharp edged stuff so their barbles have been fine. They dont tolerate a lot of AQ salt however something to keep in mind.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

I'm trying to avoid using AQ salt all the time, as I think that may have been what finally killed my VT in December. Even though I was just trying to keep his tail healing instead of being torn up and get infected. >.< 

Plus I hope to add plants later on, so salt is a no...I'll be getting Stress Coat if it's gonna be needed.

I don't want to pick too many =) After all I'm getting a lot of fish and need to transport them all ^^; So..maybe three more girls added to my previous pair I want. Nine girls should do just fine. 

Though I dont know where I'm going to find cories, my petSmart doesnt ever seem to have them.

And I know I have some sharp natural gravel in the tank, so I dont want to chance it. 'Sides, I like playing with sand =3


----------



## Kwomais (Dec 31, 2012)

Is there a Petland near you? My Petland ALWAYS seems to have corys swimming around.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

There is, but I don't think I'll trust any petLand ever again. I got two betta from them in the worst condition I've ever seen. managed to save them, but they treat their fish like &*%* and I havent heard good things about others in my province. I'm in Alberta.


----------



## Kwomais (Dec 31, 2012)

Sorry to hear that! I'm in BC and the petland near me has a manager in the aquatics department who really knows her stuff and cares for the animals, so I guess I just lucked out in my area.


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

Kwomais said:


> Is there a Petland near you? My Petland ALWAYS seems to have corys swimming around.


Yes but then the lil fish would need to be quarantined for a time in another tank. The Petland near me has them but I do not trust that they will not bring home a nasty bug and destroy my current pets. I may be overly careful right now but I would choose the Big Als on 32nd, they have them too and much less likely have a problem. A pet store is just like hospital for humans... it is where the diseases live. Some stores have better reps than others in my hood. Rant off. ;-)


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Possibly. I think I might luck out with come cories in PetSmart in Calgary, just don't know if they'll have panda cories or not. OMGOSH I could call them and ask!


Anyone know if panda cories would survive an 8 hour trip? And if I should introduce tehm first? Or the girls first? 

And what do they eat and how do I stop the girls from eating it??


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

logisticsguy said:


> Yes but then the lil fish would need to be quarantined for a time in another tank. The Petland near me has them but I do not trust that they will not bring home a nasty bug and destroy my current pets. I may be overly careful right now but I would choose the Big Als on 32nd, they have them too and much less likely have a problem. A pet store is just like hospital for humans... it is where the diseases live. Some stores have better reps than others in my hood. Rant off. ;-)


I could qt them in the 10g under the table, though if I need individual qt's for each...that might be a problem. Only have like...four qt tanks, maybe five if sylvannas is accepted into the sorority. And I was looking and it said cories should be kept in groups of six.


----------



## Kwomais (Dec 31, 2012)

Lol I quarantine everything anyways, so I don't mind petstores, provided the staff are knowledgeable and appear to genuinely CARE about the animals. The quarantine fanaticism is because I worked as a Vet assistant for a number of years and am now at the tail end of a nursing degree... I know AAAALL about nasty diseases lol. (And just because it came from a breeder doesn't mean it's disease free, just a higher likelihood that it is)


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Then maybe I ought to get the cories at a later date...besides, I'll already be full of fish and fish stuff. And I don't want to introduce a bug to the whole tank D=


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Oh dear, I've no idea what wattage of heater to get for a 29g. Is a 50watt adjustable too small?


----------



## Kwomais (Dec 31, 2012)

I have a funny feeling that it is...


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

xD I have a 50watt in Seiya's 10g....but it can heat it to above 86 if I wanted it to. But this tank is taller and longer...


----------



## Kwomais (Dec 31, 2012)

Test it out before you add any fish? That way, if it CAN heat the tank sufficiently, you don't need to waste money on another heater from a store that's a few hr's away!


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

Yeah 100 w would do it or a 50 w at each end of the tank.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

I'm more concered if it doesnt heat it enough. I dont have another 50watt and need to pick up some 25's for the 5g's this saturday too. See, I dont drive, and so I can only get to the nearest city once every few months if I'm lucky. 

Tho March I'm getting a tattoo, so maybe I could get some cories then too. Or I might decide on a different fish. 

I'll look into it and make sure I'm set, just in case. Cuz the apartment gets real cold this time of year.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

I'll have to look at prices then if it's 1 or 2. Thanks Logistics.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

So I've syphoned the water from the old 10g, now I get to move the gravel and decorations xD And then fill it some more! Omgosh, so much water


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

Kwomais said:


> Lol I quarantine everything anyways, so I don't mind petstores, provided the staff are knowledgeable and appear to genuinely CARE about the animals. The quarantine fanaticism is because I worked as a Vet assistant for a number of years and am now at the tail end of a nursing degree... I know AAAALL about nasty diseases lol. (And just because it came from a breeder doesn't mean it's disease free, just a higher likelihood that it is)


Agree 100%. You know all about my extreme phobia right now!


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

>.> Something I should know?


----------



## Kwomais (Dec 31, 2012)

That diseases suck and you don't want to have to deal with them? lol


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

I dont want anymore diseases. Ick week was hell with the boys, and one of them has popeye now and the other's fins keep either tearing or melting.


----------



## Kwomais (Dec 31, 2012)

Bummer! That really sucks


----------



## Kwomais (Dec 31, 2012)

Hopefully, by quarantining your potential corys when you get them for 4-6 weeks you'll keep your whole tank safe!


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

I will definitely be getting any other fish than my females at a later date. And will be properly prepared with the number of tanks I need to qt them properly. 

Whew~ it's almost full. But I'm gonna need some floating plants and unsure of where I'm going to get those too. More like lots of floating plants, cuz all my silk ones are only midway up the tank. >.< Hopefully PetSmart will have some tall, safe stuff.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

I'm thinking a real good driftwood deco. Then later I can tie moss to it or something. Ooomg, can't wait to get to Calgary! xD I hope pickings are good.


----------



## Kwomais (Dec 31, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

I think Imma go eat dinner and watch some River Monsters now. I`m bushed. If I ever have more than this 29gallon, I`m running a hose from a tap. =P


----------



## Fishybitty (Dec 29, 2012)

Grats on the 29gallon! What an awesome boyfriend! My boyfriend just says "oh what do you want now?" hahah. I have two lyretail guppies with my girls  Also if you have a bunch of plants the girls should be fine! (I have a vid. Link is on my profile I think.)


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Oh I will definitely have lots of plants set in there before I add the girls. Though I think I have plenty of space for them and I`ll have less to worry about than in the 10g. xD

And I had to convince him it was replacing a tank, not being added to my collection of tanks with fish in them. It`s been tricky, but he has definitely cut me off at tanks. I get one more this Friday for a special adoption fish, and then that`s it. He says it like; ``I turn around and suddenly one fish became three, three became five...``


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

It looks terrific. Ive been cut off for tanks too lol. Oh well spring is coming and the garage looks really appealing.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Yea? XD i dont have that luxury....yet. >=3


----------



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

I just skimmed through but it doesn't look like anyone really answered your question about compatible fish. I've been researching compatible fish for a sorority because I'll be starting up a 55 gallon sorority/community tank.
Small schools of tropical fish like neon tetras, cardinal tetras, glow light tetras, zebra danios, rasboras, or julii cories would go well with female bettas. I've heard that neons can be nippy, but it seems like just as many people say they're not.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Lol, I think we just got super distracted by the prospect of panda cories (which are squee-dorable!). As for neons, my Nana wants me to get some but I'm kind of hedging on it because I've heard they carry a lot of diseases.....but also from what I've read I think the nipping happens when they don't have enough in their 'school'.

But over the next month definitely looking into my options and keeping in mind how much room I have or qt'ing new fish. 

Thanks for the reply!


----------

